# Rude Emails not send by me.



## Philip.Chan.92

My regular contacts have been receiving rude emails from me, saying stuff like "your tank sucks" and stuff like that. I apologize for those who received one of these emails but I assure you, I did no such thing, I can only assume either some spybot got into my system or ive been keylogged, i've changed my password but they are still being sent out. What can I do about this?


----------



## bae

It's very easy to spoof the From: line in email. If you have your friends look at the full header of the messages you may be able to figure out where they're actually coming from, although it's not as easy now as it was some years ago.


----------



## Holidays

your regular contact through GTAA? no ones can see other members email? Did you mean someone pm other member through your account? You might have left your account logged-in on another PC / public pc.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I know, it's a confusing post. Do you mean your regular email like hotmail, yahoo or gmail?
Or it's pm related in the GTA?
If it's the internet free email account. You will have to find out if it's spoofed or some one is actually using your email account. If so, changing your password should have fixed it unless your computer is the problem. Usually, I just reinstall windows if I suspect my computer have been bugged.
If it's a spoof, then I will simply create a new email account, let all my friends know and ask the admin to trash the old one. Your friends can simply filter your old email account by marking it spam.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Fish_Man

I received one of those emails and didn't think too much about it so I didn't contact you, so other people are getting these rude emails too?

Very odd out of all people.


----------



## violet

I got one too. it was send from hotmail.


----------



## Fish_Man

ah ya it was from hotmail. Also whoever that email belongs to email back with more rude replies....


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

Yes I believe it is from hotmail, Fish_Man and violet I do apologize for this mix-up it wasn't me who sent it, I have changed my password twice in the past 2 weeks, hopefully this stops.


----------



## Ciddian

Is it possible to get a whole new account and close that one? I can't recall if you can close accounts with hotmail.

Make it an extra long password with some numbers.  I hope you don't have a keylogger. I heard those things are horrible.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

All my important stuff gets sent to that email, closing it is impossible, I made a crazy password and have done things to make it hard for keyloggers to decipher my password, hopefully it does the trick.


----------



## Joeee

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> All my important stuff gets sent to that email, closing it is impossible, I made a crazy password and have done things to make it hard for keyloggers to decipher my password, hopefully it does the trick.


Keyloggers don't work like that, they literally record every keystroke and mouse click. For example, if you type "Hello" then "Hello" will be added to the Keylogger's history, if you type your password then your password will also be recorded.

There's a program out there called Malware Byte's Anti-Malware:
http://www.malwarebytes.org/

The free trial of this program is beyond what you would expect of something free. This could help you, but it's better to get something like Norton.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

My friend who is amazing in computer stuff taught me a way to thwart keyloggers, he said to mess around the arrow keys so that the keylogger won't know what order the letters come in. He knows how keyloggers and such work, he can even make his own, so that's his source of intel


----------



## Joeee

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> My friend who is amazing in computer stuff taught me a way to thwart keyloggers, he said to mess around the arrow keys so that the keylogger won't know what order the letters come in. He knows how keyloggers and such work, he can even make his own, so that's his source of intel


One of the things that bothers me most about the internet these days, is that information such as how to make a keylogger and trick someone into downloading a file with a keylogger in it is too easily spread about.

You should still consider getting an anti-malware scanner, you should ask for friend about that because he most likely knows a lot more than computers than I do (I know how to turn it on and get onto google ;]).


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

I ran spybot search and destroy, have other anti-virus...clearly not working so I'm gonna get AVG instead of Avast.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

I know what's happening now...I realized all the rude emails are via kijiji...they only have to provide and email address and put in a verification code, so technically someone can use anyone's email address and send rude emails. Kijiji has to fix this, meaning you have to sign in to email kijiji ads. This lack of security is terrible.


----------



## Fish_Man

I got one from "you" for both craigslist and kijiji.

Who else is getting emails from his account besides me? I've blocked it for now...

It was sort of getting annoying every few days


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

sorry, i hav no idea what is happening. I am planning to close that account. BKTruong got one today I think...This is FRUSTRATING


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

BKTruong doesn't believe that it isn't me...well personally I don't even care anymore I can't do anything about it unless Kijiji changes something, if anyone else gets rude emails from me via Kijiji, IGNORE THEM. I will only contact you to buy something through GTAA...


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> BKTruong doesn't believe that it isn't me...well personally I don't even care anymore I can't do anything about it unless Kijiji changes something, if anyone else gets rude emails from me via Kijiji, IGNORE THEM. I will only contact you to buy something through GTAA...


If this is still happening, then try re-installing windows. And be more picky about what kind of softwares you install. Key generator for one are all bugged, so are all the porno exe files.
Then change your email password as well as the authentication information right after you re-install windows. Next, enter a fake passwords to lock your account. Leave it like that for a week or two before you use the authentication information to unlock your account again. Hopefully, this will lock up any other computer that still has your password in it. In the future, be more carefull about using your friends computer to login to your email account. Many people have automatic logon setup. So your login and password are automatically captured.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Fish_Man

Zebrapl3co said:


> If this is still happening, then try re-installing windows. And be more picky about what kind of softwares you install. Key generator for one are all bugged, so are all the porno exe files.
> Then change your email password as well as the authentication information right after you re-install windows. Next, enter a fake passwords to lock your account. Leave it like that for a week or two before you use the authentication information to unlock your account again. Hopefully, this will lock up any other computer that still has your password in it. In the future, be more carefull about using your friends computer to login to your email account. Many people have automatic logon setup. So your login and password are automatically captured.


hahah are you suggesting he might be going on XXX sites... haha joking
hope all goes well with using his method.

its hard to believe if its you or not, since I questioned too when one of the emails I got referred to some of the stuff I've said on here.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

ya...unless I have a double personality issue, I swear it's not me lol
Anyone who have done deals with me would know. XD

I am using a different email for kijiji ads now so if you guys get any more emails from philip (dot) chan (dot) 92 @ hotmail (dot) com, ITS NOT ME!


----------



## bigfishy

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> BKTruong doesn't believe that it isn't me...well personally I don't even care anymore I can't do anything about it unless Kijiji changes something, if anyone else gets rude emails from me via Kijiji, IGNORE THEM. I will only contact you to buy something through GTAA...


You need norton...

then all these problems will be notifly and fixed before it happen!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

It seems that it isn't a keylogger, just someone tracking my GTAA activity. Is my life interesting to the point of wanting to be me? Wow, I am quite flattered that someone would like to impersonate me and try to soil my rep...too bad, my rep lies wayyy beyond the internet, nice try though  Next time meet me in real life and try to mess with me, cowering behind a computer screen hehehe guess that's how life is now for some sad people in this world. Sucks to be them I guess.


----------



## Chris S

It is probably a friend of yours


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

lol my friends jealous of me? That is further flattering  I have grown to live with this slight inconvenience caused by this insignificant person


----------



## Riceburner

If it's from Kijiji, you may have posted your signed in acct as a link somewhere.


----------



## Fish_Man

maybe it's one of your friends messing with you?

if not then maybe someone here that you had a dispute with?

don't really know just throwing ideas up in the air


----------



## matti2uude

Also if you posted an ad on Kijiji, it is easily compromised. My Daughter placed an ad on Kijiji and her account was hacked. Then the person started placing ads for all kinds of stuff she wasn't selling. As far as I know my 15 year old does not have a 99 civic for sale. I haven't used Kijiji since then.


----------



## Fish_Man

matti2uude said:


> Also if you posted an ad on Kijiji, it is easily compromised. My Daughter placed an ad on Kijiji and her account was hacked. Then the person started placing ads for all kinds of stuff she wasn't selling. As far as I know my 15 year old does not have a 99 civic for sale. I haven't used Kijiji since then.


lol.. early birthday gift


----------



## Byronicle

this is why I don't have hotmail anymore. Too easy to hack. My old hotmail account password was "juicyboogerz" and this guy hacked on and said replied through my own email saying "Hahahahaha JuiccyyyyyBooooogggeeerrrzzz"

if you can, get gmail, and I am pretty sure you can forward any emails you get from hotmail to your gmail.


----------



## Byronicle

my friend who knows a lot about hacking tells me that there are loosers out there that spend hours and hours trying to figure out your password, so its most likely a hacker, there are programs out there that you can get if you know the right people


----------



## Holidays

Kijiji should implement CAPTCHA when allowing users to login, but complexity does not come without a price.


----------



## Darkblade48

reCAPTCHA is the way to go!


----------



## qiaable

I got a few from the hotmail....

A suggestion: Log to kijiji use your original email and password, and change the password to some complex one....if you still can log in....

This should do the trick....I guess


----------



## coldmantis

hmm that makes sense, I just got an rude email from philip regarding my for sale ad on gtaa, I was thinking this guy is a dick, he wanted a cichlid for me and I even agreed to deliver to him for free, and he emails me a rude message. Now I know it's not him lol


----------



## Philip.Chan.92

the email that I use from kijiji is no longer [email protected], if u get anything from that email, it isnt me


----------



## Fish_Man

omg this is still going on.... lol

someone really dislikes you eh? so it wasn't one of your friends?


----------

